# What to do with old drop side crib?



## lotus1 (Aug 7, 2010)

Does any one know where I can get rid of our old drop side crib? I bought it used about 5 years ago and my child never really slept in it. I would not feel comfortable having another baby sleep in it now that they have all been recalled. Thanks!


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Aug 17, 2004)

Freecycle or the free section on Craigslist? My mom uses a crib as a cage for her pet turtles when they are hibernating, or when they can't roam the house for whatever reason. You never know what people might want to use a crib for.


----------



## minnowmomma (Oct 7, 2003)

Just because they have all been recalled doesn't mean they are all dangerous,after all drop side cribs have been in use for more than thirty years.I think the majority of the accidents with them have to do with parents that never check on the baby.If i were you i would keep it cause what is old will one day be new again all you have to do is wait for the tide of opinon to turn.


----------



## Biscuits & Gravy (Jul 17, 2008)

I had a drop side crib. I was able to get a stabilizing kit shipped to me for free from the manufacturer, I just looked on their website and it was something they offered. Once I had that I sold the crib on craiglist, and made sure to clearly note in my ad that the stabilizing kit would need to be used when putting the crib together.


----------



## kristandthekids (Feb 15, 2011)

.


----------



## Turquesa (May 30, 2007)

Give me the drop-side part. I need a trellis for growing squash!


----------



## Ellien C (Aug 19, 2004)

I saw one for sale recently that clearly stated it was a drop-side and noted that the buyer should be aware of the issues with them. And they posted a link to the recall notice. I'm still using mine and am very happy with it. Also short, here.


----------



## Graceie (Nov 7, 2010)

sense it was recalled the manufacturer should either fix or replace it for you then you can keep or sell it


----------



## bignerpie (Apr 16, 2009)

I have a recalled crib that I'm getting rid of. I called the store where it was purchased, and they told me to bring it back in for a store credit.


----------

